# Pizzel Stick



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

how many of you guys have heard of this

A pizzel stick is made from a bulls penis

To make one you need a bulls penis wash it it in warm soapy water then hang to dry tie a weight on the (about 14lb or a couple of bricks for weight) end of it to stretch it.,push a steel rod through the penis before it dries out to much then leave to dry completely.it takes about 5- 6 weeks to dry out. (some people use a fibreglass rod to reduce the weight)The rod is used to fit a handle on.

Use sand paper and steel wool on it and give it 5-6 coats of varnish

Personally I haven't made one but quite a few people have.

That's the basics of making one I do have more info if anyone wants to make one

Does size matter yes in this case it does "you need a big un" because shrinkage is considerable .It is also possible to make a equine version


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't imagine being out for a walk with the wife using a bulls penis for a cane. Gives new meaning to the old expression of walking around with your ---- in your hand :huh: .................


----------



## FishGuy (Jun 2, 2015)

Good grief. I couldn't help but cross my legs when I read this post.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> I can't imagine being out for a walk with the wife using a bulls penis for a cane. Gives new meaning to the old expression of walking around with your ---- in your hand :huh: .................


One of the first canes I ever made (just about 40 years ago) was in the form of a pe:ns. It is made from a dogwood sapling with the root ball curved just right that was uprooted by construction. When I saw it, I immediately knew what it had to be. I recently put a finish on it and would post a picture of it, but don't want to get banned from the site (moderators / administrators?)! Walking around with your --- in your hand is exactly what this one looks like. It really is a nice piece of work, it's just...phallic.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gives a hole new meaning to going out to harvest walking sticks. No wonder those bulls are so bad tempered!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

About a year ago, I was talking to some guys after a dinner. We were all a little tipsy. One fellow, who evidently managed a state forrest or park, said there was an old fellow who made and handed out bull walking sticks at the park. I thought maybe he was joking, but looked the matter up, and, yeah, seems to be a traditional material. I think I'll continue with tree parts.


----------

